# which deer rifle would you buy for $1500.00 or less



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

Looking to buy a new deer rifle, and there are so many choices. I have been looking at Remington and Browning, and I like synthetic/stainless bolt action. If you had your choice which rifle would you consider? Mainly hunting west Texas, and thinking about 300 win mag for caliber. Currently shooting .308 T/C.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Remington Sendero Stainless... 7STW


----------



## Bull Red Daddy (Oct 7, 2006)

I have a SS browning a-bolt with the BOSS in .300 win mag. I put a 6.5 x 20 x 50 mm leupold LR on it & it is sheer poison. With the BOSS. the recoil is manageable & once you get it adjusted, you will have a tack driver. I have shot the 180 gr Nosler partitions with good success, but am thinking about switching to 180 gr Accubonds. I have heard that they perform well at all distances & as a bonus, they are a little bit cheaper than Partitions.


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

I have a Browning A-Bolt .270 win. Straight out of the box, on factory ammo the thing shot sub-moa groupings consistently. It's light weight for packing around all day. It's rugged. But most importantly it shoots sweet and that means meat on the ground. 

Nothing wrong with Remington at all. I wouldn't choose a heavy barrel version unless hunting from box blinds though. Too heavy to lug around when stalk hunting.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Does that budget include optics?

It is a little more than you indicated, but American Hunting Rifles does a synthetic stocked rifle.

Wayne Jacobson there is pretty easy to deal with.

Some of the Kimber rifles look pretty nice but I have seen mixed reports on them.

Lots of factory options out there as well.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

like charles, does that price include scope? 

maybe can fit in optics with a weatherby accumark .257, 270 mag.. 300 mag I think is around $1500

edit: nope.. their prices are big time now...

a 300 wthby mag accumark runs $1939 on weatherby site.. $1879 for a .308

http://weatherby.com/product/rifles/markv/accumark/buynow


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

To add a couple I saw used that tempted me:

7 STW
264 WM

*Caveat Emptor* as I have not bought from these folks.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> like charles, does that price include scope?
> 
> maybe can fit in optics with a weatherby accumark .257, 270 mag.. 300 mag I think is around $1500
> 
> ...


Looks like you can find them for less. Not sure about locally, but on Gunbroker.

$1500 was about the list price when I bought mine in 270WM a jillion years ago.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Weatherby 30-378.


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

I've got a NIB Ruger 300 winmag limited edition stainless/synthetic that I'll make ya a deal on. Only 50 were made


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Remmy 700 cdl in a .270
shoot 130 sierra federal premiums or hornady customs
3X9 or 3.5X10 Leuopo scope vari XIII
1 piece mount

all the rifle you could ever ask for


----------



## camokid (Aug 8, 2008)

Check out a Thompson Icon. Pretty sweet.


----------



## IceColdTexan (Jun 3, 2009)

I love my Remington 700 30-06 synthetic with leupold scope. Never had any problems.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Of course, you could take the logical approach and handle a bunch to see what feels good to you.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

May want to at least take a look at what these guy's can do/recommend for that type of cash for a rifle,,wouldn't hurt... http://www.hillcountryrifles.com/


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

remington BDL is a purty gun, and works great too  love my .243 bdl


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes, I was going to try to include optics.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

For ST senderos in box or tripod the Rem 700 Sendero in 7mag is hard to beat. But, I have also had a Rem 700 BDL .270 w/Redfield widefiield 3 x 9 since 1970 that has never let me down.


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

I'll even include a Nikon Monarch 5x20 with lens covers, shades & three adjustment arrangments


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Sendero's are nice but they weigh in at 8.5lbs stripped! I ordered my Rem. 700 cdl SF Stailess fluted with Leupold VX-3 300mm tube 6.5x20x40 /Leupold DD bases/ Leupold DD 30 MM rings for $1580 that includes ffl and shipping!


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Savage 110 American Classic/Walnut in 30.06 and a 3-9X40 Leupold scope. Spend the other $500 on ammo, case, strap, and range time. I have a .243 American Classic and it's a beauty. Accurate too!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

My vote is for the Remington without a doubt! It is supposedly the most accurate rifle out of the box and from all the shooting I have done I believe it, IMHO! As far as calibers, I love my 257 WM and love the 300 RUM and don't believe you could go wrong with either. Good Luck in your search!


----------



## reef_runner (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm partial to the Remington 700, that would be my pick. As far as caliber, it depends on how you are going to be hunting. Stand hunting whitetails, shooting 0 to 300 yards you can get away with the non magnum calibers like the 25-06,270,308, and 30-06. If you think you will be taking shots further than 300 yards, go with one of the magnums. If you are going to be moving around, you might want to go with a lighter version, like the Alaskan or the Mountain rifle with as short a barrel as you can get.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

I dont think you can get a more beautiful or reliable rifle than the remington BDL 270 with a Leupold 3.5 X 10 X 50 with the rings and mounts.......may have a few bucks left over for a box of ammo.


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

remington 25-06 and hornady ammo all you need


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

Remington & Leupold!


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Ruger 77 / Leupold...winning combo every time.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Remington 700 CDL stainless....in your choice of cal.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

texas8point said:


> I dont think you can get a more beautiful or reliable rifle than the remington BDL 270 with a Leupold 3.5 X 10 X 50 with the rings and mounts.......may have a few bucks left over for a box of ammo.


good call....almost the same here:SS 700 with silver 3.5x10x50 Lupy, Bell and Carlson stock w/alum. bedding block. Shilen, that's right Shilen "drop in" hunter trigger group, sent it out for cryo-relief, with my reloads or Hornady factory BT's, it's the best shooter in my safe. Not counting the cryo-relief, right at $1500


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Remington Sendero without a doubt


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

TIKKA Hunter 7 mag or 300(-$600) and get your self a good scope($400) and you will have a sub-moa gun that is light for you to carry arround. Currently 2 of the top 3 hunters on on Los Cazadores have used Tikka 300's.


----------



## jdickey (Jan 30, 2009)

ALTHOUGH NOT A BIG SYNTHETIC FAN...THIS WOULD BE MY CHOICE....

SAKO 85 GRAY WOLF..... .270 CALIBER


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Fuelin said:


> Remington Sendero without a doubt


Or you can get the same results and LOSE a POUND of weight and get a 700 CDL! Packing one of these sendero's on yer shoulder is a B**ch! If anyone is purchasing rifles and you don't mind Purchasing off of the net, Gun Shop owners in the North east are hurting badly now and they will cut a deal like NO other-No Taxes and even with the FFl transfer their prices BLOW AWAY what can be purchased locally!


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

remington 700 300wsm


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

If trying to include optics....

I had the same budget and went with a Remington 700 CDL SF with leupold rings and bases, Nikon Monarch 2.5x10x50 and came in right at $1500. It is a tack driving machine.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Like many here have said the Remington 700 is a great rifle and more accurate than most other production rifles.

Caliber? .270, 30-06 is hard to beat for deer size game. Or, the 300 Ultra Mag gives you the option of using ammo which will have reduced power levels liek a 30-06 or 300 Win mag.

As far as the scope, look hard at the Bushnell Elite 4200 or 6200. Both of them have a lot more for the money than Leupold, who, has one of the more overpriced scopes on the market. If you don't liek the Bushnell, try a Zeis Conquest.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

bigfishtx said:


> Like many here have said the Remington 700 is a great rifle and more accurate than most other production rifles.
> 
> Caliber? .270, 30-06 is hard to beat for deer size game. Or, the 300 Ultra Mag gives you the option of using ammo which will have reduced power levels liek a 30-06 or 300 Win mag.
> 
> As far as the scope, look hard at the Bushnell Elite 4200 or 6200. Both of them have a lot more for the money than Leupold, who, has one of the more overpriced scopes on the market. If you don't liek the Bushnell, try a Zeis Conquest.


Do NOT put a BN on a .300 anything....Nothing close to a Leupold-to purchase a decent rifle then put a junk scope on it is absurd!


----------



## D-fish (May 7, 2009)

Browning A-Bolt .270 with a Zeiss Conquest 3x9x50... slightly over your $ range, but if you get it sighted properly, it cant be beat. All options on here however are "good enough" it will ultimately come down to weather or not you can pull the trigger without shaking like a skirt wearing school girl when that 170+ buck walks out. Its the man, not the gun......most of the time.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Do NOT put a BN on a .300 anything....Nothing close to a Leupold-to purchase a decent rifle then put a junk scope on it is absurd!


?? You obviously have not looked at Bushnell scopes in a while?

Nothing close to a leupold? Hmm. Swaros, Kahles, Zeis, Nightforce, USO, among others are rated MUCH better.

And just an FYI, Leupold is having more out of the box problems than anyone around now days, their quality control is not what is used to be.

And just in case you don't believe me, would you believe an expert?

http://www.opticstalk.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=16515


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*YOU GUYS ARE BEHIND THE TIMES: GET A RUGER !*

Get the "new" Ruger M77 Hawkeye which you can get in 300 Win Mag. It has a great trigger pull out of the box, a very good recoil pad and comes with the best ring system in the industry. A complete rifle...nothing else to buy, replace or adjust. Just add a scope and sling. I would pair it with a best of Leupold VXIII or Nikon Monarch variable scope with a ballistic drop reticle.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

For a long action, I buy a used Rem 700 in .30-06 or .270. 

For a short action, I buy a used Rem 700 in .308, replace the stock and re-barrel in .260/6.5-08. 

Then, I'd spend $850 to $900 - all the rest of the budget - on a great scope and decent mounts. 

For an upgraded unit, I buy a used Steyr in 30-06 or .308. I have an SSG with double triggers that is the best rifle I own.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

pg542 said:


> good call....almost the same here:SS 700 with silver 3.5x10x50 Lupy, Bell and Carlson stock w/alum. bedding block. Shilen, that's right Shilen "drop in" hunter trigger group, sent it out for cryo-relief, with my reloads or Hornady factory BT's, it's the best shooter in my safe. Not counting the cryo-relief, right at $1500


WHAT HE SAID... Best bang for the buck


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Rem 700 Boone and Crockett .270 WSM dropped into a Bell and Carlson stock (Gotta save the factory wood for resale value) and a piece of quality Leupold glass on top. 

I have a fetish for the .27 calibers, since I never plan on hunting Africa, Moose, or brown bears I don't really need anything bigger.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

bigfishtx said:


> ?? You obviously have not looked at Bushnell scopes in a while?
> 
> Nothing close to a leupold? Hmm. Swaros, Kahles, Zeis, Nightforce, USO, among others are rated MUCH better.
> 
> ...


I meant Bushnell is nothing close to a leupold and Never will be unless one of the better companies buy's them out!


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

No doubt Remington 700 Police in 308. With match grade ammo, .50 groups. $1000 for rifle. Sling and Harris bi-pod another $120, Leopold 4-12 VX2 or 3 about 500 to 600. Cost total about $1600 for a tac-driving sniper quality hunting rifle, #1 choice among US Military Snipers abroad is the Remington 700 Police in 308. They were 1000 bucks when I got mine about 5 years ago, may be a little more now. I set a Leo VX3 6-22 50mm Tacticle Scope on mine for another 1000. Mine groups .55 consistantly with match grade ammo. It is absolutely deadly!


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Remington Sendero Stainless... 7STW


Same gun in 7stw or 300mag. Then have it bedded and the trigger adjusted down to about 2lbs. I had a 300 weatherby sendero stainless that would group .3-.4 of an inch every time. Great guns off she shelf from my experience.


----------



## Harleymedic1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Ruger M77 Mk II stainless in .300 Wim Mag with a Nikon 3-9 on top. Also, there has never been a gun better than a Model 70 or Model 700 bdl.


----------



## Sabine Bank Fisher (Jul 13, 2009)

I'd take the Remington all day. I've got a 700 CDL SF in .270 WSM. Gave a grand for it. Paid 125 for a custom thumbhole stock. That leaves 425 for a scope. Should be able to find a decent one for that price. good luck


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

And you don't need to spend the extra money on a 50mm scope. The difference in light gathering ability between a 40mm and 50mm is less than the human eye can detect. The studies and comparisons are out there, all you have to do is look. Nothing more than sales gimmicks to get you to spend more money. Besides, legal shooting hours are from 30 min before sunrise to 30 min. after sunset. A 40mm will work perfectly within those time frames.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

LandPirate said:


> And you don't need to spend the extra money on a 50mm scope. The difference in light gathering ability between a 40mm and 50mm is less than the human eye can detect. The studies and comparisons are out there, all you have to do is look. Nothing more than sales gimmicks to get you to spend more money. Besides, legal shooting hours are from 30 min before sunrise to 30 min. after sunset. A 40mm will work perfectly within those time frames.


The way everyone takes in light is different so this is BS! For you to say there is No dif. between the 40 and 50 is absurd-quit listening to BS and do the test for yourself! I guarantee there is a light gathering dif.between the two scope for scope -try it with both scopes in failing light then get back to us!


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

*TIKKA T3 .270wsm.....Zeiss Conquest 3x9x40........Will not leave home without!!!!!*


----------



## Pic (Sep 4, 2006)

Tikka is a tack driver and will leave you enough cash for quality optics.You should also look at a Sako A7 and if you just have to spend more money buy a Sauer 202 mine shoots under .475'' moa with just about anything I put down the 270 bore.


----------



## sergio380 (Dec 13, 2008)

weatherby .257 mag.


----------



## Outlaw Mo (Jan 23, 2005)

I own a Tikka in 25-06 with a Leupold VXII 3-9 on it. It shoots sub-MOA and the whole setup cost under $1000.00. I believe Tikka puts Sako barrels on their rifles, and that gives them the accuracy. They come in magnum calibers too.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> The way everyone takes in light is different so this is BS! For you to say there is No dif. between the 40 and 50 is absurd-quit listening to BS and do the test for yourself! I guarantee there is a light gathering dif.between the two scope for scope -try it with both scopes in failing light then get back to us!


Couldn't agree more with that. I have seen the difference in the 40 and 50MM objectives in low light and there is no comparison when using a quality optic. That being said if you were trophy hunting a well managed ranch and didn't know if it was "that buck" of a lifetime, I don;t think you'd pull the trigger in a low light scenario regardless.


----------



## Rine_Everett (Jun 3, 2004)

Another vote for the Sako 85. You work the action of Remington and then a Sako and you will not pick the Remington back up.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

LandPirate said:


> And you don't need to spend the extra money on a 50mm scope. The difference in light gathering ability between a 40mm and 50mm is less than the human eye can detect. The studies and comparisons are out there, all you have to do is look. Nothing more than sales gimmicks to get you to spend more money. Besides, legal shooting hours are from 30 min before sunrise to 30 min. after sunset. A 40mm will work perfectly within those time frames.





catchysumfishy said:


> The way everyone takes in light is different so this is BS! For you to say there is No dif. between the 40 and 50 is absurd-quit listening to BS and do the test for yourself! I guarantee there is a light gathering dif.between the two scope for scope -try it with both scopes in failing light then get back to us!





bbridges said:


> Couldn't agree more with that. I have seen the difference in the 40 and 50MM objectives in low light and there is no comparison when using a quality optic. That being said if you were trophy hunting a well managed ranch and didn't know if it was "that buck" of a lifetime, I don;t think you'd pull the trigger in a low light scenario regardless.


There is also a Major difference in 1",30mm,33mm main tubes-the larger the tube the better the Lt gathering! This is why i chose the VX-3 6.5x20x40 with 30mm main tube for my latest rifle due to the fact that it fit's in a leather scabbard easily and i till have great light gathering potential!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Rine_Everett said:


> Another vote for the Sako 85. You work the action of Remington and then a Sako and you will not pick the Remington back up.


Grey wolfe is my next! Y'all juss had to post it....Lol!


----------

